# Would you eat this meal replacement?



## taxlady (Nov 2, 2015)

There's a company making a meal replacement that is supposed to have all the nutrients the human body needs. You wouldn't have to eat anything else. I would prefer they hadn't named the company and product "Soylent".   

Would you try it? Would you try using it as your main source of nutrition?

Wikipedia Soylent drink

The End of Food - The New Yorker


----------



## cinisajoy (Nov 2, 2015)

Is it green?

And no thanks on the eating it.
Now if it is a liquid I can see a use for it.   Cancer patients that have feeding tubes.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 2, 2015)

cinisajoy said:


> Is it green?
> 
> And no thanks on the eating it.
> Now if it is a liquid I can see a use for it.   Cancer patients that have feeding tubes.


Nope, not green.

Actually, you do mix it up in a blender and drink it, not eat it.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 2, 2015)

Patients (not just cancer) who have feeding tubes have their blood tested periodically and the nutritional fluid is made specifically for their nutritional needs, which may not all be the same. 

As long as I could eat real food, I would.


----------



## cinisajoy (Nov 2, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> Patients (not just cancer) who have feeding tubes have their blood tested periodically and the nutritional fluid is made specifically for their nutritional needs, which may not all be the same.
> 
> As long as I could eat real food, I would.


Glad to see that has changed.    When my granddad had his feeding tube, we were told to feed him Ensure every so many hours.  I can't remember how many. I know the pain medication was every 4 hours around the clock.   Or it may have been 3 hours apart but that was 29 years ago.


----------



## Cheryl J (Nov 2, 2015)

No. Not as long as I can still chew, I wouldn't.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 2, 2015)

Who, as a member of a cooking forum, would choose a food replacement over actual food?


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Nov 2, 2015)

Well, *Andy*, we did have a member who tried convincing us that people didn't need food with flavor and texture, just nutrition. Um, no. As long as my teeth and stomach are still doing their jobs, I'll stick with food I chew.

*taxy*, I'll be passing on the Soylent, too. More for those who want it!


----------



## CatPat (Nov 2, 2015)

Papa has a movie I saw that was called Soylent Green I think, yes? But the main ingredient of these pills were people.

We are cooks here who like the good food. I would not wish to taste of anything named of Soylent, it is very odd!

And what also is odd, what is a food replacement? What would one replace food with? Perhaps furniture? This is quite odd.

~Cat


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 2, 2015)

I doubt if I'd even try it.

Taste, texture and flavors of real food are important. 

They can't even make imitation crab that actually tastes like crab meat.

I don't think this will fly, even if they change the name.


----------



## CatPat (Nov 2, 2015)

Oh I have tried of the imitation crab! Uccckkkkkk!

In Romania we have of the imitation lobster and it is very nasty for it tastes of the tuna. You must not need of this!

~Cat


----------



## Steve Kroll (Nov 2, 2015)

taxlady said:


> There's a company making a meal replacement that is supposed to have all the nutrients the human body needs.


That sounds less like a meal and more like a sentence.


----------



## CatPat (Nov 2, 2015)

Steve Kroll said:


> That sounds less like a meal and more like a sentence.



Yes! As a punishment, as of saying you can not have any true food!

~Cat


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 3, 2015)

I would try it.

It might be good for the military, emergency shelters, extreme camping, in areas of famine, etc...

I think I would rather have Plumpy'Nut.

This Bar Saves Lives | Learn about This Bar Saves Lives and our passion for curing global hun


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 3, 2015)

This sure isn't a recent theory.  

I thought this futuristic idea was put to rest eons ago when they predicted that people living now would no longer depend on actually eating real food as a part of daily life. 
Bull Hocky. Humans want and need the pleasure of eating real food and always will. It's part of being human.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 3, 2015)

Kayelle said:


> This sure isn't a recent theory.
> 
> I thought this futuristic idea was put to rest eons ago when they predicted that people living now would no longer depend on actually eating real food as a part of daily life.
> Bull Hocky. Humans want and need the pleasure of eating real food and always will. It's part of being human.


Though I agree that eating real food is part of being human, I think it's an interesting idea. The young men who came up with this were living on stuff like ramen and MacDonalds. They are getting better nutrition with this stuff. They also talk about the difference between eating for nutrition and recreational eating. They admit that it will never replace your mum's pot roast.

I want to see what happens when someone tries to live on this stuff for a long time, for years.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 3, 2015)

Aunt Bea said:


> I would try it.
> 
> It might be good for the military, emergency shelters, extreme camping, in areas of famine, etc...
> 
> ...


They mentioned emergencies, etc. in the article. According to  _New Yorker_ article, the military and NASA want to know more. Yeah, I can see how this might be useful on a space flight to Mars.


----------



## Addie (Nov 3, 2015)

Kayelle said:


> This sure isn't a recent theory.
> 
> I thought this futuristic idea was put to rest eons ago when they predicted that people living now would no longer depend on actually eating real food as a part of daily life.
> Bull Hocky. Humans want and need the pleasure of eating real food and always will. It's part of being human.



Kayelle, I had part of my stomach removed along with the nerves that tell me I am hungry, many years ago. So I can go without eating for days and never get hunger pains. What makes me eat is I miss the *taste of food *and the *act of chewing*. Those two things tell me I am still human.


----------



## Cheryl J (Nov 3, 2015)

....plus the fact that you're diabetic and common sense says you should eat a few times a day whether or not you feel hunger pangs?


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 3, 2015)

And it's really hard to go without eating for very many days and stay alive...


----------



## cinisajoy (Nov 3, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> And it's really hard to go without eating for very many days and stay alive...


Now you tell me this.
For the record: black raspberry wine coolers every day and 1 meal every 3 days makes one look like a skin covered skeleton.    It also messes with your hunger sensors.

It took 15 years to put the weight back on from that stupid idea.


----------



## Addie (Nov 3, 2015)

Cheryl J said:


> ....plus the fact that you're diabetic and common sense says you should eat a few times a day whether or not you feel hunger pangs?



I am always mindful of that. It is what determines what I will eat. Fortunately I have reached the point that I am no longer on the pills and control it strictly by diet. So I have to keep it in mind always. If I ever go back to where I was when I was first diagnosed, I will have to go on the needle. I am able to keep my A1c around the low 6's. 6.4 is my average number. I would be happy if I could get it down to the upper 5's. 5.7, 5.9 would make me very happy. Fortunately I am not a sweet eater. Never have been. So that makes it much easier to use my common sense when I choose what to eat. And it makes it so much easier to refuse something that is offered to me. "No thank you. I am diabetic." That ends it right there. 

Unless I get the "....but my uncle is diabetic and he eats cakes, cookies, etc. whatever." 

"I am not your uncle.!"


----------



## Caslon (Nov 3, 2015)

What he "invented" sounds a little like this stuff. 

[youtube]2oEnJfZ9joY[/youtube]


----------



## Addie (Nov 3, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> And it's really hard to go without eating for very many days and stay alive...



So true. I am also very mindful to keep myself dehydrated. After a couple of trips to the hospital in an ambulance, and the condition of my skin, I now keep water next to my computer and at my bedside. Along with my endless coffee cup.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Nov 4, 2015)

Addie said:


> ...I am also very mindful to keep myself dehydrated...


Um, I hope you mean "hydrated", *Addie*. We don't want you to dry up and blow away now, do we?


----------



## Addie (Nov 4, 2015)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Um, I hope you mean "hydrated", *Addie*. We don't want you to dry up and blow away now, do we?



Thank you. Good catch. That was meant to say "from becoming".  Although I have been told to "go away" many times in my life.


----------



## Zagut (Nov 4, 2015)

I'd try it.

Wouldn't go out of my way to find it but if offered sure.

If I liked it I'd eat it again. 

But I wouldn't give up other food because of it.

All things in moderation. Even wonder food.

Sure it might have all the nutrients I require but consuming nothing but that can't be good for you.

Variety is the spice of life and I'm a spicy lover.


----------

